# Pear tree wood



## meat magician (May 19, 2009)

The guy next door plans to make good on his threat to cut down his pear tree next weekend. I have never used pear wood to smoke but I am a fan of fruit woods, cherry and apple are my favorite. Anyhow have any of you used pear for smoking and is it any good? If so what is it best used on and should I jump at the opportunity and grab a bunch of pear logs and cut 'em up for cooking. Honest opinions please


----------



## smokebuzz (May 19, 2009)

Very much like apple, use it the same.


----------



## geek with fire (May 19, 2009)

When dried, I use it interchangably with peach.  Light sweet smoke, but very good for fish and poultry.


----------



## bassman (May 19, 2009)

I use pear a lot.  Gives a light fruity smoke (if there is such a thing)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Grab all you can get.


----------



## two-eyes-up (May 19, 2009)

be sure its a fruit bearing pear tree and not a ornamental(bradford)pear one.I understand the latter one is bad.


----------



## meat magician (May 19, 2009)

It drops a ton of pears every year, thats part of the reason he wants it gone


----------



## rickw (May 19, 2009)

I'd jump on it.


----------



## morkdach (May 19, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## teacup13 (May 20, 2009)

pear is good... most if not all fruit wood has a pleasant taste

grab it and season it...you will enjoy the free wood


----------



## meat magician (May 20, 2009)

I appreciate the responses guys, I will go ahead and grab a bunch for sure, thanks!


----------



## gnubee (May 20, 2009)

I find it is so similar to apple that I tossed the apple and pear all together in the same woodpile. Its very mild.


----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 23, 2011)

I just cut down my pear tree. I've got it cut into logs at the moment but will be cutting it into small pieces and splitting. I've also got a peach tree that I'll be cutting down some time during the spring. I'll be doing that wood the same way. Love this forum!


----------

